# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Recommendations for mountmakers in New England?

## Chris Barber

Hi,
Does anyone know of an exhibit designer and/or mountmaker you might recommend for a small project in central Massachusetts?

Thank you,
Chris

----------

